# Hello again



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been lurking the past few months and not really posting anything since I had added Brody to our brood. I got my tonsils out last Monday (omg that has been quite the ordeal, to say the least) and since I'm a school nurse I am off for the summer so I just wanted to introduce myself again as I'm sure I will be posting a lot more now. 

Sherlock, my oldest, just turned 4 this month. Had a horrible scare with him last month where he had a urinary blockage and was hospitalized for 4 days. Weaned him off the medication to help him relax his urethra 2 weeks ago and he rejoined my other 2 kitties and is doing wonderfully. Now on a fully canned grain free diet. Didn't find any urinary stones. Vet thinks it was stress related. The previous week before he got sick they were putting in a new roof on our apartment building and banging away all week and he was really freaked out. We also had just moved the month before. He's doing much better now.

Sasha my little princess will be 2 in August. My little tortie girl full of attitude, she is the bringer of headbutts to all that come in to her domain. I love her dearly and she has come a long way from that starving little skinny thing dumped in the parking lot.

Brody turned 1 in March and he is my big red bundle of trouble! He finally has mellowed out a lot from his kitten hood brat stage and is very love-y and sweet. And surprisingly well-behaved! He used to tear up the garbage cans, yowl when we closed him up in the room when he was being naughty, would wake us up at 4am yowling for food, and was terrible to clip his nails. That has all changed dramatically the last couple of weeks and I am thrilled about it.

Last but not least I have had a very long dream of owning a ragdoll. I finally saved up enough money, did my research, found a breeder, and pick up not one but 2 kittens. I visited her several times for a couple of hours at at time and there were 2 I fell in love with so I decided to get them both. Flynn is a male flame point, Teddy is a seal mink mitted male. I pick them up Friday. Flynn will be 12 weeks, Teddy will be 11. I get to take him a little bit earlier since I am getting 2. The breeder has been super nice, super knowledgeable, and available for questions/support. I am excited and getting the place ready. We moved into a much bigger apartment that is animal friendly and management has allowed me to have the cats so I can't wait! I will have off the entire summer for introductions. And now, pictures!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

You have a big, lovely furry family here! They all look very loving


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! Yes they are very loving. Their cuddles have been helping me a lot this past week recovering from the tonsillectomy


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Sherlock's scary experience. Glad he's doing better. 

You new kitties are adorable!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah it got to the point where thought we were almost going to lose him. But he's a fighter. Running around playing with the other cats like a kitten again. He's a sweetheart. The breeder sent videos of the kittens and when he heard meowing he went all over the house meowing and looking for them. He loves other kitties a lot.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome back, Leni!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Renee!


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Welcome! those kittens are beautiful!
haha I also have a Sherlock!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! Hehe he was named Booker at the shelter where we got him from, but he's so curious and always into anything we named him Sherlock after Sherlock Holmes. Is that how yours got the name too?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

All of your kitties are cute and cuddly and lovely looking


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

They are lovely. I have two Ragdolls, I'm very jealous of your gorgeous baby bundles!


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Leni said:


> Thanks! Hehe he was named Booker at the shelter where we got him from, but he's so curious and always into anything we named him Sherlock after Sherlock Holmes. Is that how yours got the name too?


Haha kinda Im also just a tad bit obsessed with anything Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Ms.Detective said:


> Haha kinda Im also just a tad bit obsessed with anything Sherlock Holmes


Hehe i figured by the name as well.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Abbie said:


> They are lovely. I have two Ragdolls, I'm very
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Aww thanks. Yours are lovely as well!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

Leazie said:


> All of your kitties are cute and cuddly and lovely looking


Thanks Leazie! Sorry for the multiple posts. I'm on my phone and couldn't figure out the multi-quote thing.


----------

